# PPPoS gateway



## nerozero (Jan 25, 2022)

Hello

I'm working on project which involves TCP connection over GSM  (basically LWIP <-> PPPoS <-> GSM). For testing and protocol dumping reason I would like to make a local, easy to monitor internet gateway and feed PPP over serial directly from my PC. 
Back in 2000 I did a something similar dial in service with mgetty+PPPD, but memory faded quite a lot. 

What I need is ppp server which could supply client IP address and route packets to the gateway and will be very helpful if I could use tcpdump and/or wirewhark to monitor packets. In bsd handbook I have found only ppp client mode.

I didn't found pppd on bsd....

I will appreciate any help and config examples.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nerozero (Jan 25, 2022)

Nevermind, found everything in ppp()


----------

